# Free classical music download from Radio 4 (Netherlands)



## gustavdimitri

Every week (except in the summer) the dutch radio 4, has free classical music downloads!

This week it's a suite from Romeo and Julia by Prokovjef 

Downloadlink:

http://www.radio4.nl/zondagochtendc...7958/gratis-download-suite-uit-romeo-en-julia

Enjoy listening 

gustavdimitri


----------



## gustavdimitri

gustavdimitri said:


> Every week (except in the summer) the dutch radio 4, has free classical music downloads!
> 
> This week it's a suite from Romeo and Julia by Prokovjef
> 
> Downloadlink:
> 
> http://www.radio4.nl/zondagochtendc...7958/gratis-download-suite-uit-romeo-en-julia
> 
> Enjoy listening
> 
> gustavdimitri


This week being week number 45!


----------



## gustavdimitri

*Free download week 46: Carl Nielsen's Violin Concerto.*










*C. Nielsen - Violin Concerto, op. 33
*- Preludium. Largo - Allegro cavalleresco
- Poco adagio
- Rondo. Allegretto scherzando

*Players
*- Nikolaj Znaider, violin
- Andrey Boreyko, conducter
- Radio Filharmonisch Orchestra

Downloadlink → http://download.omroep.nl/avro/klassiek/zoc/zoc_download_239_nielsen_vioolconcert.mp3


----------



## gustavdimitri

*Free download week 47: Robert Schumann, Zwölf Gedichte










* *R. Schumann - Zwölf Gedichte, opus 35*

- Lust der Sturmnacht
- Stirb, Lieb' und Freud'!
- Wanderlied
- Erstes Grün
- Sehnsucht nach der Waldgegend
- Auf das Trinkglas eines verstorbenen Freundes
- Wanderung
- Stille Liebe
- Frage
- Stille Tränen
- Wer machte dich so krank?
- Alte Laute*

**André Morsch, bariton
**Julius Drake, piano
*
Donwloadlink → http://download.omroep.nl/avro/klassiek/zoc/zoc_download_240_schumann_35.mp3


----------



## chesapeake bay

nice! thanks


----------



## eric444

2 thumps up for those links guys.


----------



## gustavdimitri

*Free Download Week 48: Fauré*

*Free download week 48: G. Fauré - Second Piano Quartet, op. 45











**G. Fauré - Second Piano Quartet, op. 45*

- Allegro molto moderato
- Allegro molto
- Adagio non troppo
- Allegro molto

*Fauré Kwartet*

Downloadlink → http://download.omroep.nl/avro/klassiek/zoc/zoc_download_241_faure_kwartet.mp3


----------

